# Lever Return



## LGreene (Jun 28, 2011)

I know that the California Referenced Standards Code requires lever handles to return back to within 1/2" of the door, but I have not seen this requirement written in any other code or standard.  I'm trying to identify jurisdictions that have included this as part of their state or local code.

I've posted a short survey on my blog (http://idighardware.com/2011/06/lever-return/) or you can just comment here...does your jurisdiction require lever handles to return to within 1/2" of the door?  If yes, which code is driving this?  And where are you located?

Thanks!


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2011)

In California, only projects under The Office of the State Fire Marshal, unless locally adopted


----------



## LGreene (Jun 28, 2011)

> mark handler:  In California, only projects under The Office of the State Fire Marshal, unless locally adopted


Thanks Mark.  Do you know which projects generally fall under the Office of the State Fire Marshal?  Which code is used if the project doesn't fall under the OSFM?  I think the general assumption is that all of the levers in California have to return back to the door.  How can I get some official clarification?


----------



## beach (Jun 28, 2011)

> Do you know which projects generally fall under the Office of the State Fire Marshal?


Health and Safety code section 13143 and Section 1.11 2010 CFC and CBC

In a nutshell:

Institutional, educational, Assembly, Small family day-care homes, Large family day care homes, Res. for elderly, High-rise, State institutions or state owned/occupied buildings, Residential........



> Which code is used if the project doesn't fall under the OSFM?


2010 CBC


----------



## Examiner (Jun 28, 2011)

It may not be in the accessibility codes but I remember that the reason for the return of the lever handles and handrails had something to do with the returns negated the possibility of a fire hose getting hung in the gap left if the return did not occur.

Maybe in the NFPA 101 or hardware standards.  Just guessing.

A quick internet search stated that the return is to prevent clothing from getting caught.

Maybe one of the following is your link asking the question.  Barracuda software limits my internet searching.

http://idighardware.com/

http://www4.iccsafe.org/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=21;t=000011


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> In a nutshell: Institutional, educational, Assembly, Small family day-care homes, Large family day care homes, Res. for elderly, High-rise, State institutions or state owned/occupied buildings, Residential........


The returns are also required in "L" laboratories, Institutional

The returns are not required in SFD, Business-unless high-rise, mercantile, most industrial, Factory, Storage

The returns prevent the fire department "turn-outs" sleeves from getting caught in the levers. The same reason there are returns  required on handrails


----------



## beach (Jun 28, 2011)

What section in the CBC besides 1126A.6.1 (Housing accessibility) requires the return? I can only find where a lever is required but no mention of the return.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2011)

2010 CALIFORNIA *REFERENCED STANDARDS CODE*

Sec. 12-10-202.

(f) Levers. The lever of lever actuated latches or locks shall

be curved with a return to within 1/2 inch of the door to prevent

catching on the clothing of persons during egress.

*NOT BUILDING CODE*


----------



## beach (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, got it!


----------

